# Pta signing notes



## 01100548 (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it ok for a PTA (physical therapy assistant) to sign off on their own notes?
also
Does the supervising therapist of the PTA have to be present (in the building) at all times with the PTA?


----------



## jalaureano (Feb 8, 2012)

Whoever conducts the therapy must sign their own work, so yes, it is ok for a PTA to sign off on their own notes.
The physical therapist does not have to be present at all times with the PTA. The PT may decide to do a supervisory visit, but this is not required for each and every patient visit. The PT only needs to be present to conduct the initial evaluation and subsequent reassessments.


----------

